# Minerals



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

I used to feed the Manna Pro minerals (which they loved) but not only is it expensive, but from what I've read it doesn't have a whole lot of the essential minerals. I purchased some Purina Goat Mineral and they hate it. None of them will even taste it. I tried putting some in their feed and that resulted in all but one of them refusing to eat much grain. 

The thing is I know they NEED the copper. Their coats are somewhat dull and they have the "fishtale." I have some coppasure, but it's been sitting outside open (accidently) and don't think I should give them that.... could I use the old stuff (I will be getting some more.) Can coppasure be sprinkled on the feed or should I only bolus it? 

What other kind of minerals can they eat? We have a Purina dealer in the area and the other country stores in the area are TSC and Bomgaars. I haven't seen any of the minerals you all have spoken about.... where can I find them? :shrug: They love the trace mineral blocks TSC sells, but I know there isn't enough copper in those.... Bomgaars sells a cattle mineral, should I try that?

Also, would copper defficency make their eyelids a little pale? When my doe had severe diarrhea I had them tested for worms and cocci. The vet said there weren't many traces of worms, but slight cocci. I treated for cocci and she is fine. I compared eyelids this morning to my newer does and the eyelids are a slight shade lighter than the bright pink. 

Since I have a vet who knows nothing.... should I worm them? Everytime i bring up worms he says "Oh they may just need a shot of panacur" and I know they need more than what he's giving them.... which is why I didn't let him worm them this last time. The office is a pain to get to do a fecal for me (they complain and make a major deal about it) so I didn't know if the eyelids could be from copper or if I should go ahead and worm?

Sorry this is so long! Thanks for any help :hug:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I feed my goats Golden Blend Goat minerals. They are excellent minerals and my goats really like them. You can get them from Hoegger Supply.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I might worm them... another option is to learn how to do your own fecal.. once you get it figured out they are actually better than the vet's ones. I might also try switching wormers. I think there are three groups of wormer. Avermectins, what ever the unbrand name of Valbazen is, and one other. The worms will build up a resistance to the whole groups.

As far as minerals go I know people have said great things on here about onyx which is what I'm feeding now... I think it has been said to do great thing for copper. However. the Ca ratio is a bit off ( more important for me that you probably as I have wethers) also in the stats which cargill sent me it says this "Interferes with copper, which can affect
reproduction, etc." as a good thing. It is cheaper than the manna pro... If you want I'll e-mail you the info they sent me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cattle minerals is reasonable in price...but it has less copper in it.... you can mix the other minerals with it and see if they will eat it....


As for the white gums...I'd get a fecal done for worms and cocci.... also start them on some red cell or something to help build their blood cells back up....


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

I may have to start my own fecals. It gets so annoying with the vets office. Because they say they don't deal with large animals and refuse the fecals. So then I demand to speak to a vet and magically I can bring up the poop.... I will probably end up taking one on Monday just to see if they can tell me anything.

I will take a look at their gums.... but it was just their eye lids that weren't as pink..... they seem very healthy otherwise.... eating, drinking, definately playing. lol. 

Does anyone know if I can use the opened coppasure? It's been outside for quite awhile opened.... since they are in a capsule.... is it a bad idea? 
Has anyone given the trace mineral blocks crushed up? Or what about the Dumor goat blocks? Do those help at all?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes on the trace mineral blocks crushed up. BUT is it a goat block? If it is also for sheep it wont contain any copper!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The Copasure will be ok as long as the gel cap isn't dissolved.
I have been transitioning mine over to the Onyx by mixing in a little of the Manna Pro that they've been getting...I TOTALLY AGREE with you on the fact that though they ate the Manna Pro like it was candy...it was getting out of hand $ wise, $10.00 for 8lbs and my 6 does went thru 2 bags a month! The Onyx is coarser in texture so I put some in my "goat" blender to make it a finertexture and mixed a bit of Manna Pro with it. Mine are definately copper deficient and I even got up the nerve to bolus them a little over a month ago so I guess it will take a bit of time to see any difference.
The Dumor goat block is a soft type block(be sure it's the goat block and not the sheep/goat block as they have both)./..I've broken it apart and crumbled it so I could put it in the PVC pipe feeder I have, it's molasses based so they practically eat at it til it's gone.


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

This would be the block.... it has like no copper, but they'll eat it....
http://www.tractorsupply.com/livestock/ ... b--2516586

And the Dumor block.... again still not a lot of copper....
http://www.tractorsupply.com/dumor-reg- ... b--2220957

I may try the Onyx.... where would I get it? My only thing is.... I worry they won't eat it after I buy it.... Just like the purina mineral.... they HATE it.... guess I will have to buy some Manna Pro or something..... so at least they have something until I find one they will eat.

On the copasure, can I just stick it in a piece of bread and bolus that way? I have no idea where to find smaller empty capsules....


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, mine used to go thru the Manna Pro so quickly, and it was expensive and they still ended up deficient. When i switched, they didn't like the purina at first, or the Onyx when i got that soon after the Purina. I would offer it to them by hand every day (they think if it's in my hand it must be a treat  and now they gobble it up no problem.

I believe it was Countrymax that got the Onyx for me, but i had to talk to the Cargill rep first. (and I thought Countrymax was national and apparently its only around NY, so you may have to find another feed store - contact Cargill and ask them who carries their products in your area.)

Stacy told me to mix the copasure with mashed banana and syringe it into their mouth with the horse wormer syringe (so save them) It worked great and they love mashed banana. 

Last year my girls went thru a stage where they ate dirt in their yard, but only in certain areas. (this was when they were still on Manna Pro) which made me think they were missing something in their diet. The past couple days when i take them out on leads to eat grass, they have made a beeline for the fire pit and are digging around chewing on some of the half-burned pieces of wood - do you think they are missing something in their diet again or just being weird?


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

Just a quick note on taking poo samples to the vet for parasite checks- 
I worked for a vet for a few years. When someone would bring in a sample, he would just have us toss it. We would call the owner an hour later and say their pet had this worm or that worm, and to stop back in for dewormer. I do know this vet is now checking all stool samples, but if one vet would do it, wouldn't others?


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

That is bad!!!! wow. yeah. definitely a good reason to test your own.


----------



## nagismom (Sep 25, 2010)

Do they sell Kent feeds by you? I give kent goat mineral(they LOVE it). Costs about $25 for a 50 lb bag and then I cut it with manna pro for the bucks and wethers...it doesn't have the amonium chloride in it. My does look wonderful and so do all my kids!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh that is so horrible! It is a shame that vet did that! I am sure you are right; if he did it he isn't the only one.


----------

